# Tingeltangel



## Ptak

Hallo. Helft, bitte!
Wie sagt man "Tingeltangel" im Sinn von "billige Musik" anderswie?
ZB:
_"Im Rundfunk wird *** übertragen."_

Danke im Voraus


----------



## lebenohnegebaeude

Ich hätte spontan "Gedudel" gesagt. 


*Gedụdel,* das; -s, /_ohne Pl._/ umg. abwertend _das_ (_fortwährende_) _Dudeln_: das G. der Saxophone; stell das G. (im Radio) ab!

(Quelle: DWDS)


----------



## captaincandy

Es kommt wirklich darauf an, was du unter Tingeltangel verstehst: Schnulzen? Schlager? schmalzige Musik? 
Man kann auch ganz "sachlich" (d.h. im Rundfunk-Jargon) U-Musik sagen: Unterhaltungsmusik - im Gegensatz zu E-Musik: ernste Musik. 
(Übrigens - ich habe immer den Ausdruck "ernste Musik" furchtbar gefunden.  Ist der heitere, lebensfrohe Rosenkavalier "ernst"? Ist sozialkritischer, tiefempfundener Bob Dylan "nicht ernst?)


----------



## Ptak

captaincandy said:


> Es kommt wirklich darauf an, was du unter Tingeltangel verstehst


Ich meine "bagatellische"(?) Musik, "undeutliche Musik", das Liedchen über nichts, usw...
Ja, vielleicht passt "Gedudel" hier 

Ist es wahr, dass das Wort "Tingeltangel" jetzt nicht benutzt wird?


----------



## Kajjo

Ptak said:


> IJa, vielleicht passt "Gedudel" hier. Ist es wahr, dass das Wort "Tingeltangel" jetzt nicht benutzt wird?


Ich glaube auch, daß _Gedudel _recht gut paßt. Tingeltangel ist billige, niveaulose Unterhaltung, die zwar Musik beinhalten kann, aber nicht nur Musik meint. Das Wort ist meines Erachtens heutzutage extrem wenig gebräuchlich.

Kajjo


----------



## Ptak

Danke schön für die Erklärung!


----------



## mustang72

Tingeltangel verbinde ich persoenlich mit Variete oder auch Zirkus und nicht mit Musik. Allerdings weiss ich nicht mal genau was damit wirklich gemeint ist und finde auf die Schnelle durch googlen nichts konkretes.

Als Ersatz fuer deine Frage wuerde fuer mich auch die "Schnulze" in Frage kommen.


----------



## Lykurg

> *Tingeltangel,* der, das; -s, -/-s  umg. abwertend
> *1.* _niveauloses Tanzlokal, minderwertiges Varieté_: Reisende wie dieser Knoll sind bedauernswerte Menschen. Sie ... rennen in Tingeltangels und Bumslokale  Spoerl  _Feuerzangenbowle_ 83
> *2.* _niveaulose Unterhaltungsveranstaltung_: Das bürgerliche Amüsierballett beherrschte die Bühne, die Revueballette sanken bis zum geisttötenden Tingeltangel herab _Urania_ 1963


Quelle


----------



## gaer

captaincandy said:


> Es kommt wirklich darauf an, was du unter Tingeltangel verstehst: Schnulzen? Schlager? schmalzige Musik?


There is also "elevator music", a term in English that is ued to describe "easy listening" music. 


> Man kann auch ganz "sachlich" (d.h. im Rundfunk-Jargon) U-Musik sagen: Unterhaltungsmusik - im Gegensatz zu E-Musik: ernste Musik.


Unterhaltungsmusik might be "easy listening". I agree that this is an insulting term. 

Gaer


----------



## captaincandy

Let's not forget "musak". (Although I wish I could.)

(Sucht Ptak eigentlich was auf deutsch oder auf englisch?)


----------



## Ptak

captaincandy said:


> Sucht Ptak eigentlich was auf deutsch oder auf englisch?


Auf deutsch, natürlich


----------



## Aurin

Dein eigener Vorschlag trifft es doch: billige Musik
Andere Möglichkeiten:
kommerzielle Musik
anspruchslose Musik
leichte Musik


----------



## Vespasian

Der Charakter _Sideshow Bob_ aus der Fernsehserie _The Simpsons_ wird in der deutschen Übersetzung _Tingeltangel Bob_ genannt. Ansonsten habe ich das Wort praktisch nie gehört.


----------



## dec-sev

gaer said:


> Unterhaltungsmusik might be "easy listening". I agree that this is an insulting term.
> 
> Gaer


I wonder if there is something like "easy reading".  What is really insulting is a simplified version of _War and Peace_ by Leo Tolstoy. 
By the way, is Vanessa May "easy listening"?


----------



## EvilWillow

Kajjo said:


> Tingeltangel ist billige, niveaulose Unterhaltung, die zwar Musik beinhalten kann, aber nicht nur Musik meint. Das Wort ist meines Erachtens heutzutage extrem wenig gebräuchlich.


Das beruhigt mich ein wenig. Ich habe dieses Wort gerade zum ersten Mal gelesen und konnte mir nichts darunter vorstellen!


----------



## captaincandy

Kajjo said:


> Das Wort ist meines Erachtens heutzutage extrem wenig gebräuchlich.
> 
> Kajjo



Aber ein sehr schönes Wort, nicht, Kajjo? Wäre schade, solche lebhafte, bunte Wörter zu verlieren. Man kann sich gleich was darunter vorstellen: der Klang der Töne, der billige Glitzer von einer Tingeltangel-Kneipe.  (Zumindest für das amerikanische Ohr.) Ich weiss noch, als mir das Wort zum ersten Mal begegnet ist (bei Max Frisch - maybe it's Swiss?). Ein bisschen wie Honky Tonk im Englischen. I like the word!

Und dass Vespasian schreibt:
"Der Charakter _Sideshow Bob_ aus der Fernsehserie _The Simpsons_ wird in der deutschen Übersetzung _Tingeltangel Bob_ genannt. Ansonsten habe ich das Wort praktisch nie gehört."

Finde ich schön übersetzt for Sideshow Bob. (Sorry, I don't know how to make two quotes in a post.)


----------



## Hutschi

In meinem Duden von 1981 steht:
Tingeltangel [... (Erklärung zu regionalem Gebrauch in Österreich, hier nicht wichtig)]: minderwertige Musik, Musikkneipe

Ich kannte es als Kind als "Musik auf dem Rummelplatz", habe es aber schon sehr lange nicht mehr gehört.

Außerdem ist "Tingeltangel" eine Bezeichnung für ein Varieté.  

Ich würde, wie Kajjo und andere, den Begriff "Gedudel" unterstützen. Es ist (oft im Hintergrund laufende) minderwertige Musik.

Beispiel: "Die bringen den ganzen Tag nur Gedudel!"


----------



## dec-sev

Kajjo said:


> Ich glaube auch, daß _Gedudel _recht gut paßt. Tingeltangel ist *billige*, niveaulose Unterhaltung, die zwar Musik beinhalten kann, aber nicht nur Musik meint. Das Wort ist meines Erachtens heutzutage extrem wenig gebräuchlich.
> 
> Kajjo


Kann man einfach _billige Musik_  sagen? Ich meine im übertragenen Sinne, wie _eine billige Ausrede_ oder _billiger Trost_.


----------



## dec-sev

Vielleicht gibt es im Deutschen etwas dem Russichen _billiger Clown_ ähnlich? Ich hoffe, dass kt und cyanista verstehen was ich meine.


----------



## Acrolect

_Seichte Musik_ (oder _Hintergrundmusik_). Persönlich würde mir ja etwas mit _dahinplätschernd_ gefallen, passt aber vom Ko-text nicht ganz (OK, zu viele Wasserlauf-Metaphern).

Auf keinen Fall würde ich sagen, dass solche Musik im Rundfunk übertragen wird, denn _Rundfunk_ ist m.E. altmodisch und _übertragen_ heißt eigentlich, dass die Musik an irgendeinem Ort live gespielt wird und von dort direkt im Radio zu hören ist. Also wahrscheinlich besser: _Im Radio wird... gespielt_l


----------



## Ptak

dec-sev said:


> Vielleicht gibt es im Deutschen etwas dem Russichen _billiger Clown_ ähnlich? Ich hoffe, dass kt und cyanista verstehen was ich meine.


Ich bin "Native of: russian", aber ich verstehe dich nicht. Das Wort, das ich übersetzen wollte, ist "дребедень".


----------



## Hutschi

Wird das Wort abwertend gebraucht?

Mein Wörterbuch sagt: "дребедень" ist "nonsense" 
( вздор, глупости, ерунда )

Ich bin nicht sicher, wie es gemeint ist. 

ерунда wurde bei einem Buch mit "Schnickschnack" übersetzt.

Vielleicht geht statt "Tingeltangel" Tingeltangel-Musik?

Ich habe keine Vorstellung, um was es genau geht.

Geht es um Kleinkunst? Oder geht es um Musik, die nichts taugt?


----------



## Ptak

Hutschi said:


> Mein Wörterbuch sagt: "дребедень" ist "nonsense"
> ( вздор, глупости, ерунда )


"Дребедень" ist nicht nur "nonsense" (vielleicht ist es "nonsense" im irgendwelchen Kontext).
вздор = Unsinn ("Дребедень" heisst nicht "Unsinn")
глупости = Dummheit ("Дребедень" heisst nicht "Dummheit")
ерунда = Blödsinn, Kleinigkeit ("Дребедень" heisst das auch nicht).

"Дребедень" kommt von dem Verb "дребезжать" (klirren).

Eigentlich denke ich, "Gedudel" ist völlig ok.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke.

Ich habe noch ein Wort gefunden, "Schnulli-Musik", das ist aber mehr eine Charakteristik und stilistisch eher eine Art Slang.

Wenn Gedudel ok ist, können wir es abschließen. Man lernt hier auch Russisch dazu.

Viele Grüße
Hutschi


----------



## gaer

dec-sev said:


> I wonder if there is something like "easy reading". What is really insulting is a simplified version of _War and Peace_ by Leo Tolstoy.


There are "EZ play" versions of everything from Bach to the latest "hits". 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

lebenohnegebaeude said:


> Ich hätte spontan "Gedudel" gesagt.
> 
> 
> *Gedụdel,* das; -s, /_ohne Pl._/ umg. abwertend _das_ (_fortwährende_) _Dudeln_: das G. der Saxophone; stell das G. (im Radio) ab!
> 
> (Quelle: DWDS)


 
Hast du das so abkopiert aus dem Computer-DWDS? Wenn ja, dann frage ich mich, warum man das "u" in "Gedudel" kurz sprechen soll. Im Duden ist es als lang aufgeführt und so würde ich es auch sagen.


----------



## lebenohnegebaeude

Whodunit said:


> Hast du das so abkopiert aus dem Computer-DWDS? Wenn ja, dann frage ich mich, warum man das "u" in "Gedudel" kurz sprechen soll. Im Duden ist es als lang aufgeführt und so würde ich es auch sagen.


 
Es ist aus dem Online-DWDS kopiert. Allerdings hast du recht, ich würde es auch mit langem "u" aussprechen.


----------

